# King/Giant Bettas



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

What are opinions on King/Giant bettas?

I have one and he's huge, and I'm trying to cope with having a fish much larger than a normal betta. 

Normally, I wouldn't get one, but I got him without knoowing of his size. All I know is that he was beautiful


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

I want one someday soon. BUT I want a pretty colored one. Petco only has very dark colors. Recently I saw my first light colored "king" at Petco so I think they might be getting more in future.

Can you post a pic of yours? I will check your albums.


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

I saw a salamander giant there. It was bigger than the normal kings


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

Here is a thread with pics 
http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=129042


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

wow, I thought "kings" were only plakats! How long is his body? Can you get a shot of him near a ruler?


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

I'm not sure whether Giants or Kings were the same thing lol
But he's I'd say 2- 2 1/2 inches long and maybe about 4 or so with his tail?

I'm not with him at the moment, but he's easily double my old veiltail.


----------



## homegrown terror (Aug 6, 2012)

i've got a HUGE blue giant HMPK, he's nearly four inches long and still growing. he was a valentine's gift from my fiance, and he takes up every single inch of his 10 gallon tank.


----------



## Crowntails (Feb 12, 2013)

Some Giant Bettas are just so beautiful. I saw a black King betta at my Petco yesterday. I really was I scooped him up. He was so cute and beautiful. I never see black bettas! Ugh, I wish I got him


----------



## bethyMT (Nov 24, 2012)

Mine are huge...and hungry. Although not as big as yours ( I think, I haven't measured), they eat a lot of NLS betta pellets...the small ones, they easily eat 8 at a sitting (2x/day). They are also young at about 5 months, so they eat more, but still...

One of my females is clearly a big big giant...she's easily 3 inches long, four with fins, and boy does she ever let her sisters know it. That girl chases everybody, but never hurts them. She's definitely the boss. 

These giants make the pet store normal varieties look puny.


----------



## VictorP (Jun 5, 2012)

I have a Giant as well! He's about 4.5 inches and is a beautiful orange dalmation hmpk. His name is Goliath.


----------

